# need modder in central Florida



## AZReptile1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an old Ikelite Sata-lite dive lite that I would like modded to a high power LED. There is a thread out there from 2007 but we all know the world has changed technologically since then. Here is the info off Ikelite's site:

The Lite head and the battery pack each feature a belt clip to provide a multitude of mounting possibilities, including to each other as shown.





Size of head 
6cm x 5cm (2.5" x 2")

Size of pack
6cm x 5cm (2.5" x 2")
7cm x 14cm (3" x 5.5")

Intensity
7.5 watts

Beam
Concentrated spot

Lamp
Halogen 5.0 volt

Batteries
4 alkaline "C" cells

Burn time
3 - 4 hours

Weight in air
......with batteries
85g (0.2 lb) head
450g (1.0 lb) pack

Depth rating
90 m (300 feet)



Anyone?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AZReptile1 (Apr 14, 2011)

58 views and no-one with any ideas? It's a paying job (within reason).


----------



## AZReptile1 (Apr 27, 2011)

How about a reputable person/company up for the challenge not located in central Florida? I was thinking that I could meet someone locally/drop it off personally, but with the talent that resides on this forum maybe someone else is up for the challenge and I would just ship it?
The halogen bulb is bright but with today's technology an LED should be as bright if not brighter and the batteries should last longer. Ikelite does not offer any upgrade at all, thus my request in these forums.
Reliability of both the modder and the light is important...


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I dont know why this part of the forum is so low in the responces from others peoples how need help... Maybe I can help you recomend you how to make the mod by your self...


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2011)

BTW... :welcome:

A lot of good memories from Florida...


----------



## datiLED (May 1, 2011)

AZReptile1, PM sent on 4/29/2011.


----------

